# Lucy 0



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Skunk 1


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not 10 minutes after having a beautiful point on a large covey, she crawls under some briars to engage a skunk.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

In the 16 years x 2, we never had to deal with a skunk encounter, thank god. Although there was a porcupine once & I think that I'd trade that for a skunk.

Now then, were you in a truck that she could ride home in the back, or did she ride home beside you (gack!)?

Bob


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor Lucy!! Bet she was feeling pretty bad... Foaming at the mouth, squinty eyes... NOT a good experience, especially for one with such a sensitive nose!! Hope things are improving by now _(for all concerned)._


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Every year at least one of the dogs goes after a skunk.
Cash is the only one out of the bunch (so far) that decided to leave them alone after his first encounter with one.
I had already rinsed out Lucy's eyes before taking the picture. As normal with her, it was a spray straight to the face in tight quarters. I had to nick her with the ecollar for her to turn it loose. 
I wish I was in a truck, but I was in my Durango.
After rinsing her eyes a second time, and giving her a drink, it was straight to the crate. Long ride home with the windows down. She had to act like she couldn't jump in the back, so I had to help her. I always windup getting it on my hands. And even though she touched nothing in the Durango it smells like skunk. Three baths for her, washed crate, threw away her collar, and have the ecollar soaking.

Just a side note.
After you rinse their eyes and give them a drink, it does not take them long to recover. If you can stand the smell, you can keep hunting. I normally just call it, and try to get the oil off them as soon as possible. That stuff will transfer to anything they touch. In our other vehicle I keep Dawn dishwashing liquid. It cuts the oil and isn't to tough on their skin. I've washed June and Lucy both in a pond with it, after they tag teamed a skunk.

I went a watched my granddaughters play last night, and every so often I could still catch a hint of ode of skunk. :-[


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I had both of my dogs sprayed by the same skunk multiple times. (They were too stubborn). The peroxide/baking soda/ dish soap works well enough, and soaking the collars in that helps too. I feel your pain though, my boys simply do not learn.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Mark took Dharma out the other night and it was cold and very windy and dark. A skunk came out from between the 2 houses and went into the garden by the front door. Dharma pointed it and went for it but Mark was able to hold her off. The skunk did turn and put its tail up though. Lucky for us we are still skunk spray free to this date but man was that a close call! (Now I am thinking we just jinxed ourselves! LOL)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

V-John said:


> I had both of my dogs sprayed by the same skunk multiple times. (They were too stubborn). The peroxide/baking soda/ dish soap works well enough, and soaking the collars in that helps too. I feel your pain though, my boys simply do not learn.


That's exactly what I keep on hand at home for bathing after skunk encounters.
Even using that I can still smell skunk on the collars. I kept one collar in the garage for months, thinking the smell would leave. Now other than a ecollar, I just throw them away.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

This reminds me...

I had a beagle that in her old age (12 years old) would get up around 3 am to pee. I'd open up the front door and let her go out on our front grass and she'd pee and come right back inside. I'd always stand and watch her to make sure she didn't run off. 

Anyway, this night I see two things RUN across our yard and then my beagle comes running into the house. She ran straight into the bedroom and started rolling on the carpet and I smelled a horrendous burning rubber smell. Fresh skunk spray doesn't smell anything like what you're used to smelling when you drive by a squished skunk on the road. 

We ended up having to get the carpet in the bedroom replaced, the walkway professionally cleaned, and our entire house treated with an air cleaning machine. Every.single.thing smelled SO strongly of skunk. Even clothes in a closet that were upstairs and behind two sets of closed doors. 

Thankfully our home owner's insurance covered the costs.


----------

